# 225/45/18



## Curt d (Nov 13, 2018)

Lowered as well?
Those tires are 1.2" taller than stock. That will throw off shifting and speedo. 
The wheels will have 11mm less inside clearance and extend out 15mm more. 
Prob rubbing the plastic fender well. Take a look.


----------



## Newyorker (Apr 10, 2019)

My suspension is stock. I just got a wheel alignment and the car feels a lot better and rubs less when turning. Might have to adjust the wheel well a bit to stop the rubbing completely but I can live with it.


----------



## froyofanatic (Jul 16, 2018)

The tires are too big for the car, they're going to throw the speedo off, raise the gearing, slow acceleration, and maybe help fuel economy some. 

I doubt much will help, they're just too big.


----------

